# Lake Seminole Mike Williams



## buckpasser (Oct 22, 2018)

Did anyone see the 48 hours this weekend on the story of Mike Williams?  He went missing while duck hunting back when I was a hard core Seminole hunter and it was always suspected that he wasn’t really there. Most of the truth is out now and it makes me sick to think about how he went out. Sorry this is slightly off subject.


----------



## buckpasser (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## fredw (Oct 22, 2018)

Long but interesting read:  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Michael_Williams_homicide


----------



## sadler2 (Oct 30, 2018)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/mike-williams-murder-tallahassee-florida-cold-blooded-killer-48-hours/


----------



## HookinLips (Nov 14, 2018)

Crazy story, 18 years later the truth comes out. I was just a youngin' at the time but do remember hearing my dad talking about a man that went missing duck hunting on Seminole. It will be interesting to see how the trial goes next month.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 14, 2018)

I remember when it supposedly happened. It was just a blip on the news here in Savannah. With duck hunting buddies and wives like that you don’t need enemies


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Feb 8, 2019)

This story was fascinating to me. Justice was found. 
https://www.foxnews.com/us/florida-...over-to-kill-husband-she-blamed-on-alligators


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 9, 2019)

Yep, her scorned lover gave it all up.  I remember well when it happened.  Lots of folks went searching.  When this came out, I pointed out to the wife that it didn't work.  Didn't want her to get any ideas.


----------



## Garnto88 (Feb 9, 2019)

Sick story.  I read this and realize how no one can be trusted. Unbelievable.  He and her need to hang


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 9, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Yep, her scorned lover gave it all up.  I remember well when it happened.  Lots of folks went searching.  When this came out, I pointed out to the wife that it didn't work.  Didn't want her to get any ideas.


Show her the update to drive home your point!


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 9, 2019)

I remember when that happened as well.  Thought it was odd that they never found him.  They some crazy sick people in this world.


----------



## Garnto88 (Feb 9, 2019)

Heck of a friend!!


----------



## FOLES55 (Feb 9, 2019)

Be sure your sins will find you out....


----------

